# Most Wanted RDA By Hellvape (22mm)



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

Check out this new 22 RDA - let me know your thoughts.


----------



## PsyCLown (20/10/16)

It is another 22mm RDA and it has small post holes.

Those two put me off this RDA to be honest, otherwise it looks pretty good.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

PsyCLown said:


> It is another 22mm RDA and it has small post holes.
> 
> Those two put me off this RDA to be honest, otherwise it looks pretty good.


I wonder how they will fix the post hole problem - I cant think of a quick fix, I think this RDA is perhaps doomed due to stiff competition.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/10/16)

Meh. Crap air flow too. I wont even remember the name for this thing never mind want one. It is too ugly to believe.


----------



## KZOR (20/10/16)

Will give this a skip as well.
Love building on 24's and 25's too much.


----------

